# C59 Mapei - yum!



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

One off produced for the boss of Mapei, Mr Giorgio Squinzi.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Double Yum! Interesting he apparently opted for Dura Ace on it...


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

there's no accounting for taste, eh?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Karbon Kev said:


> there's no accounting for taste, eh?


Mapei always rode Shimano components.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

pmf said:


> Mapei always rode Shimano components.


Interesting... Total snub on Campy...


----------



## Karbon Kev (Sep 7, 2009)

there's a thing, amazing .....


----------



## idris icabod (Feb 7, 2005)

Not keen on the Colnago font used to be honest but I wouldn't kick it out of bed.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

colorider7 said:


> Interesting... Total snub on Campy...


There was some rift between Campy and Colnago back then. I recall Ernesto Colnago saying that he'd never sponsor a team with his bikes unless they were Shimano equipped. I'm not sure if that is still true. Thomas Voeckler (whatever French team that is) rides Colnago and I think they ride Campy. 

I have bikes with both, and frankly I don't think one is better than the other. They're just different. Campy does make beautiful stuff though. If its a Chinese/Taiwan bike, Shimano or SRAM looks OK. I do think a Colnago looks nicer with Campy. When my Dura Ace stuff wears out on my C-40, I'll probably go Colnago if I can convert my wheels easily. The Shimano cranks are really ugly these days IMO. The problem I have is after years of riding one brand, you kind of get married to it.


----------



## Mockenrue (Dec 20, 2011)

I agree on the font. Earlier this week a picture of another bike at the same show with a similar font was shown on Colnago's official Facebook page where they asked for feedback on it. The response was overwhelmingly negative, so much so that the reply from Colnago was along the lines of "OK OK, we get it!" So I think it's safe to say it probably won't see production.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Thats just pure beauty..


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

I need to stop looking at this, or I'll end up trying to order one, lucky I guess that it's a one off.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow- that is really cool! Best of both worlds- the great Mapei paint scheme and new carbon and disc Colnago. Sweet.


----------



## enr1co (Oct 30, 2009)

Mockenrue said:


> I agree on the font. Earlier this week a picture of another bike at the same show with a similar font was shown on Colnago's official Facebook page where they asked for feedback on it. The response was overwhelmingly negative, so much so that the reply from Colnago was along the lines of "OK OK, we get it!" So I think it's safe to say it probably won't see production.


Another thumbs down on that new font used- yeeechh!
Imho, the existing COLNAGO logo/font is a HUGE part of "the brand" and a revision or refresh it would compromise it.


----------



## MXL (Jun 26, 2012)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! Despite others using Shimano, I'd walk before I'd put something other than Campy on a Colnago. Just saying.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

To this point: The 50th anniversary bike came with either Shimano or Campagnolo but the Shimano DuraAce had 50th anniv logos whereas the Campagnolo didn't.



pmf said:


> There was some rift between Campy and Colnago back then. I recall Ernesto Colnago saying that he'd never sponsor a team with his bikes unless they were Shimano equipped. I'm not sure if that is still true. Thomas Voeckler (whatever French team that is) rides Colnago and I think they ride Campy.
> 
> I have bikes with both, and frankly I don't think one is better than the other. They're just different. Campy does make beautiful stuff though. If its a Chinese/Taiwan bike, Shimano or SRAM looks OK. I do think a Colnago looks nicer with Campy. When my Dura Ace stuff wears out on my C-40, I'll probably go Colnago if I can convert my wheels easily. The Shimano cranks are really ugly these days IMO. The problem I have is after years of riding one brand, you kind of get married to it.


----------



## mlin (Aug 5, 2008)

MXL said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! Despite others using Shimano, I'd walk before I'd put something other than Campy on a Colnago. Just saying.


It looks like it's the Shimano Di2


----------



## A-Style (Dec 10, 2012)

MXL said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!!! Despite others using Shimano, I'd walk before I'd put something other than Campy on a Colnago. Just saying.


Second that!


----------



## austke (Jan 14, 2012)

Mapei, disc and Di2, freaking Awesome, definitely my dream bike!!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Now available on special order, standard Price + 80 EUR for the special paintjob

I am very tempted to order one if they deliver it with the traditional Font.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Well that's exactly what I wanted to hear and also not what I wanted to hear if you know what I mean --


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

told you so.... don't like the Font but probably will order me one anyway

View attachment 282902
View attachment 282901


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

It is a beautiful bike and an uncommon paintjob.

They should be able to include the usual typeface for "COLNAGO", it's all painted on with stencils.


----------

